# نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*معلش يا حبايب *
*كلمات عربي نهايتها إنجليزي*​ 

*شكراً أخي الحبيب ماي روك*

*يا من ظهرت بعزيمة ذي الروك*

*وكلامك للمعاند عمل في قلبـه شوك*

*ردودك المُؤيَـدة بالآيـات أوقفتهم تو توك*

*لأن كلام الرب نخس في ضميرهـم ذي الفورك*

*يارب أعمل في البعيدين عنينا لهم إشتاقت تو لوك*

*إئسِر بحبك قلوب العطـاشى علشان كلامـك أقوى هوك*



*ولكل مؤمن *
*في المنتدى عاوز يبني أخواته *
*أو يُفك أسر خاطي ويقدم له طريق الحياة*​ 


*يارب بارك في كل كلمة ُتقال*​ 

*وكل خاطي للحياة الجديدة ينال*​ 

*فالخلاص لكل مخلص سهل المنال*​ 

*وإبعد كل شرير يريد إنه علينا يحتال*​ 

*فنصِرنا على العدو بقوتـك ليـس بمحال*​ 

*بنحارب بكلمتك العدو الردئ محـب القتال*​ 

*منتدانا في يديك إحميه فأنت صاحب الأقوال*​ 








​ 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46116​ 


*في قسم الإعلانات .......... تتعرف فيه على كل المستجدات*​ 
*وقسم الشبهات ............. تقرأ آيات لكل مشكك تقول هيهات*​ 
*والأسئلة والإجابات ........ تعرف الحق المسيحي بآيات بالمئات*​ 
*وعن الشبابيات ............. شباب وشبات كلـهم نشاط وشهامات *​ 
*وعن المسابقات ............. فيه حجرة مليانة بمختارات من الآيات*​ 
*وفي الشهادات .............. كلام عن المحـرر ومفيش هناك **مشادات*​ 
*أما قسم الجوالات ........... برامج مساعدة وفيه جميع أنواع الرنات*​ 


*وعلى صفحات الصور ..... تشوف مناظر حتي البلونات والكور*​ 
*والقصص والعبر ........... هناك فيه كلام حلو وروحي ذي الدرر*​ 
*وعندك قسم للأخبار ........ ممكن تقرأ فيه حجات عقلك ليها يحتار*



*أما المنتدى العام ........... تلاقي فيه كل حاجة ماعدا الأفلام*​ 
*وقسم الترانيم .............. تتمتع بكلمات سجود وُسْبح بالتنغيم*​ 


*والردود المشتركة .......... حتلاقي ناس كلامهم كله بركة*​ 
*وقسم المباركين .............عقول مؤمنين بالحكمـة مليايين*​ 
*وفي سير القديسيين ........ تلاقي نـاس وراء الـرب ماشيين*​ 
*وقسم المواقع ............... تشوف المعروض على النت واقع*​ 
*وقسم المشاكل .............. تقول يارب إنت بس حـلال المشاكل*​ 
*وفي الأسرة المسيحية ...... ممكن تدوق كام أكلة وطبخة مستوية*​ 
*وقسم الإسـ...مي ........... يُريك الرب من لـيس في قلبهـم سـلامي*​ 
*الترحيب والتعارف ......... تبقى بكل عضو جديد في المنتـدى عارف*​ 



*حبيبي مخدع الصلاة ... تطلب ونطلب لأجلك ويُستجاب لطلباتنا حسب قدرة مُعطي الحياة 
*​ 


*:11_1_211v::smi106::36_3_19:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مايو 2008)

> *
> شكراً أخي الحبيب ماي روك
> 
> يا من ظهرت بعزيمة ذي الروك
> ...


*
**كلام جمييييل جدا يا استاذ فريدى 

وفعلا ماى روك يستحق الكلمات الجميلة دى وعن جدارة 

وشكرا لتعبك يا شاعرنا  

ربنا يعوضك

*​


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*كلام جمييييل جدا يا استاذ فريدى 

وفعلا ماى روك يستحق الكلمات الجميلة دى وعن جدارة 

وشكرا لتعبك يا شاعرنا 

ربنا يعوضك
*​*شكراً* marmar_maroo *على مرورك* 

*أنا كمان بأمدح في المنتدى كمان *

*علشان أبعد عين الحسود عن ماي روك هههههههههههههه*

*مع العلم إن المؤمنين لا يجوز فيهم الحسد *

*علشان ختم المسيح بالروح القدس عليهم (ملكية خاصة بالمسيح)*

*xxx ممنوع الأقتراب +++ هم لي*

*ربنا يباركك ويستخدمك لمجده*​


----------



## My Rock (2 مايو 2008)

الحبيب فريدي
اشكرك من اجل كلماتك الرائعة, فهي اوسمة اتشرف بها
كل الاقسام التي وصفتها هي تعبكم و مشاركتكم و عطائكم, فالشكر لكم لان المنتدى بدونكم لا طعم له..
اصلي ان يستخدمنا الرب جميعا لاجل مجد اسمه


----------



## ميرنا (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

الله عليك يا استاذ فريدى دايما مبدع فى كل موضوع بتكتبة روحى او عام او حتى كلمة شكر
بعد اذن مشرفين القسم هثبته  ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا استاذى فريدى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ورووووووك يستاهل اكتر من كده كمان 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

My Rock قال:


> الحبيب فريدي
> 
> اصلي ان يستخدمنا الرب جميعا لاجل مجد اسمه


 

*يارب لمجدك ولمجدك لوحدك*

*دعنا نعمل معاً يداً واحدة ورغبتنا إكرامك*

*يارب ساعدنا أن نزرع خيراً دائماً فنحصد بركة من عندك*


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

بجد انا عاجره عن اى كلمه اقولها

كلامك جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا

لان روك فعلا بستاهل لتعبه ومحبته للكل

وكلامك عن المنتدى الجميل  البيت الجميل 

اللى مجمع الكل على روح المحبه

وشكراااااااااااااااا ليك خالص

على كل مواضيعك الرائعه 

واسلوبك المتميز

واشكر ميرنا لانها ثبتت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويجعلها دايما مثمره​


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

​*أختي ميرنا*

*قلبي إشتعل حباً  للمسيح من هذة الصورة *

*ففيها المسيح في القمة واقف*
*.*
*وعلى قلبي الضعيف دائماً رائف*
*.*
*وكلامـة مؤمناً صادقـاً وليس زائف*


*فمكانك يارب في القلب جالس*
*.*
*فأنت مركز حديثي في كل المجالس*
*.*
*فقلبي بكمال حبك على الدوام هو حاسس*


*ففي قانا الجليل كنت مدعواً*
*.*
*لكنك في قلب مريم كنت مرجواً*
*.*
*سكبت الطيب لك فأظهرت لها حنواً*


*في حياتي أذكرك دوماً ولست منسياً*
*.*
*ومع الآب نفرح بالحـب المقـدس سوياً*
*.*
*هذا يُفرحُك ويُفرح أولاد الله ومن هو تقياً*



​


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا استاذى فريدى ​
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع
> ورووووووك يستاهل اكتر من كده كمان
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
*شكراً كوكو مان عل تشجيعك *

*وعلى توقيعك اليِّ بيقول ... ليس هو هاهنا لكنه قام*

*يا لعِّزنا بُنصرة المسيح فهو أساس حب أعضاء المنتدى للجميع*


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



candy shop قال:


> بجد انا عاجره عن اى كلمه اقولها​​
> كلامك جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> لان روك فعلا بستاهل لتعبه ومحبته للكل
> وكلامك عن المنتدى الجميل البيت الجميل
> ...


 
*شكراً كاندي على تشريفك للموضوع *

*وذي ما قلتي أساس تجمعنا هو المحبة *

*المحبة التي إنسكبت بالروح القدس في قلوبنا*

رومية 5 : 5 
وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي لأَنَّ *مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ* فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا.


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

يسلم قلمك استاذي fredyyy ... عبرت عن مشاعر كل الاعضاء للزعيم ...
اسلوب رائع تتجلى فيه محبة يسوع
اذكرني في صلواتك


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*رائع *
*بالامانه رائع*
*طبعا هذه الكلمات بسيطه فى حق العزيز روك*
*ولاكنها قويه جدا جدا*
*وليس غريب عنك ايها المحاور العظيمfredyyy *
*والذى تتعبنى كثيرا انت ومعك العزيز الحوت*
*فى مسابقتى الايات والاسئله من الكتاب المقدس*
*ولى عتاب بسيط*
*اين منتدى الاخبار فى موسوعتك الزجليه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يبارك حياه كل من له يد فى رفع شأن المنتدى*
*لخدمه الرب يسوع*
*المسيح قام بالحقيقه قام*​


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> يسلم قلمك استاذي fredyyy ... عبرت عن مشاعر كل الاعضاء للزعيم ...
> اسلوب رائع تتجلى فيه محبة يسوع
> اذكرني في صلواتك


 

*شكراً اخرستوس انستي على تشجيعك*

*وعلى فكرة أنا مابكتبش بالقلم *

*أنا بكتب على (كي بورد) أبيض وأسود لكن بيطلَّع الكلام ملون *

*إذاي معرفش هههههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



BITAR قال:


> *رائع *
> 
> *بالامانه رائع*
> *طبعا هذه الكلمات بسيطه فى حق العزيز روك*
> ...


 
*أخي الغالي صديق الآيات*

*يا خبر ولا تزعل تم إضافة بيت للأخبار لكنه مش بيت كبير قوي *

*لكن سوف يكلفك بأن تأتي بآيتين عن المحبة*

*يلا إدفع كاش في مسابقة الآيات*


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



fredyyy قال:


> *أخي الغالي صديق الآيات*
> 
> *يا خبر ولا تزعل تم إضافة بيت للأخبار لكنه مش بيت كبير قوي *
> 
> ...


 
رو 12: 9
*المحبة فلتكن بلا رياء . كونوا كارهين الشر ملتصقين بالخير.*
1 كو 13: 4
*المحبة تتأنى وترفق . المحبة لا تحسد . المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ*​


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي فريدي*

*بالفعل أنا هنا لأؤيد ما قد قيل*
*فكل ما قد حدث صار لنا دليـــل*

*المنتدي بقوة يسير تحت راية الرب الألـــه*
*فصار مينا وخلاص لكل من أبتغي النجـــــــاة*
*فنحن كأبناء ووارثين نمتلك كل سبل الحـــــياة*
*نخبر عنها ونساعد وننحني رافعين بالقلب صلاة*

*بمحبة نحاول فنحن فعله في كرمه وهو الكرام*
*يُكمل دائماً ما نبدأه نحن به ويملأ الكل بالسلام*
*فهو رب السلام الذي أحب الكل محبة لايفيها الكلام*
*ونحن بدورنا كأبناء نحب الكل دون أن ننتظر شكر الأنام*

*كل سنة وأنت طيب يا فريدي *
*ودائماً بمحبتك تعلمنا وبموهبتك تتحفنا :t31:*

*وها أنا أعلن أنني أحمل ماي روك وكوبتك وأستفانوس وميرنا *
*وكل المشرفين والمحاورين والمباركين *
*مسؤلية ما حدث وأطالب بأقصي ما يمكن فعله *
*بس بلاش أعدام ممكن مؤبد بس :hlp:*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*كلامك نسق جدا جدا اخى فريدي...اصلى ليزيد الله من موهبتك .*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

الله يا استاذى الغالى فعلا
منتدانا يستحق هذه الكلمات بل و اكثر منها
شكرا على الكلمات الرقيقه هذه
و ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي حبيبي فريدي*
> 
> *بالفعل أنا هنا لأؤيد ما قد قيل*
> ...


 


*لا لا لا .... أنا خلاص هأعتزل ده كلام كبير قوى*

*لكن شوف روح واحد ... وهدف واحد ... ورغبات واحدة مُقدسة*

*إله واحد ... مقامنا في المسيح واحد ... وسجود للواحد ... **وسلام واحد *

*ومحبة واحدة ... وبنوة واحدة ... وفرح واحد*

*أسجد أمامك يارب بدموع وكل خشوع مستحق أن تأخذ الإكرام وحدك*


*أخي توين *
*إحنا في مجد مُعطى لنا من إله المجد الذي سيأخذنا الى المجد*


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



يهوذا الالفيه قال:


> *كلامك نسق جدا جدا اخى فريدي...اصلى ليزيد الله من موهبتك .*


 

*شكراً أخي /  *يهوذا الالفيه

*على  مرورك وكلماتك التشجيعية*

*وتكون حياتك وأسرتك بالمسيح مفدية*

*وغلاوة المسيح عندك ذي غلاوة المجدلية*

*فنحن وقلوبنا بحب المسيح ربنا دائماً مسبية*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

الله عليك يا استاذتي العزيز كلمات كالعادة اكثر من رائعه
وبالفعل روك يستحقها بل يستحق اكثر من ذلك 
ربنا يباركه ويبارك كل القائمين علي رفع وازهادر المنتدي
لكي يرتفع ويتمجد اسم الرب دائما الي الابد
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا فريدي ويبارك ثمرة خدمتك
صلي من اجلي​


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

الله يا استاذى الغالى فعلا
منتدانا يستحق هذه الكلمات بل و اكثر منها
شكرا على الكلمات الرقيقه هذه
و ربنا يباركك
​*شكراً أختنا نيفين ثروت*

*في نظري المنتدى باب مفتوح لعمل الله الواسع*

*فنحن نقدر ونحترم بعضا البعض من خلال أفكارنا *

*وليس من الجهة الإجتماعية أو الجغرافية أو المادية *

*أتذكري ماذا فعل المسيح عندما أرادوا أن يجعلوا منه ملكاً*

يوحنا 6 : 26 
أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي لَيْسَ لأَنَّكُمْ رَأَيْتُمْ آيَاتٍ بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ *أَكَلْتُمْ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ* فَشَبِعْتُمْ. ​ 
*فنحن نتبع المسيح من أجل كلامه المحي وليس فقط من أجل خيره*
​​


----------



## vetaa (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

بجد الواحد مش عارف يقول اية
على روك وبجد اللى ربنا يوفقة ويساعدة دايما
وعلى كلامك واسلوبك الجميل يا استاذ فريدى
اللى مش جديد عليك خاااااالص
دايما مواضيعك ومشاركاتك مميزة جدا

بجد دايما دايما
متوفق فى اختياراتك وكلامك
وربنا يزيدك دايما دايما
وربنا يكبر المنتدى ويزيدة نعمة وبركة للجميع


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> الله عليك يا استاذتي العزيز كلمات كالعادة اكثر من رائعه​
> وبالفعل روك يستحقها بل يستحق اكثر من ذلك
> ربنا يباركه ويبارك كل القائمين علي رفع وازهادر المنتدي
> لكي يرتفع ويتمجد اسم الرب دائما الي الابد
> ...


 


*شكراً أختنا نيفين مزي *

*ربنا يبارك لنا في أخونا ماي روك *

*وذي ما بيبارك القائمين على العمل في المنتدى*

*يبارك كل إنسان يدخل للمنتدى ويكون الكلام سبب لنواله الحياة الأبدية*

*فنحن نُريد أن السماء تفرح ليس بخاطي واحد يتوب *

*بل بكثيرين يرجعوا للمسيح فتُكتب أسماء جديدة في سفر الحياة*


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



vetaa قال:


> بجد الواحد مش عارف يقول اية
> على روك وبجد اللى ربنا يوفقة ويساعدة دايما
> وعلى كلامك واسلوبك الجميل يا استاذ فريدى
> اللى مش جديد عليك خاااااالص
> ...


 

*تقولي ربنا يحفظة ويديم له الصحة ويزيده حكمة*

*والمنتدى هو كنيستنا المفتـوحة للكل 24 سـاعة *

*ندخل نفرح ونتعزى ونقول للكل عن سر فرحنا*

*شكراً فيتا على تشجيعك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## فادية (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*تسلم  ايديك  عزيزي  فريدي *
*كلام  رائع  جدا  جدا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*كلامات فوق الرائعه عزيزي fredy*
*تسلم ايدك بجد*
*اشكرك من قلبي*
*وفعلا روك مهما ان قولنا عليه الكلام مش هيكفي نوصفه بيه*​


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



فادية قال:


> *تسلم ايديك عزيزي فريدي *
> 
> *كلام رائع جدا جدا*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

*شكراً أختنا فادية *

*على المرور والتشجيع *

*وربنا يحفظ لنا منتدانا ودايماً يكون مفتوح بوجود المشرفين*

*وبركة نشاطهم في كل الأقسام *


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



mero_engel قال:


> *كلامات فوق الرائعه عزيزي fredy*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك بجد*
> *اشكرك من قلبي*
> ...


 

*ومنتدانا يستاهل أكتر من كده ... لأنه فيه بنربح ناس للمسيح*

*أما أستاذنا الكبير روك له أكاليل كتير من رب المجد*

*إوعي تكوني طمعانة في إكليل منهم *

*أروح أقول له ..... هههههههه*

*شكراً *mero_engel

على وجودك معانا


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مايو 2008)

كلمات رائعة بجد يا اخي الحبيب فريدي

وبجد رووووك يستاهلها واكثر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fredyyy (3 مايو 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> كلمات رائعة بجد يا اخي الحبيب فريدي
> 
> وبجد رووووك يستاهلها واكثر​
> ربنا يباركك​


 

*مزمور 145 : 19 *
*َيَْعمَلُ رِضَى خَائِفِيهِ وَيَسْمَعُ تَضَرُّعَهُمْ فَيُخَلِّصُهُمْ.*

*الآيه ده هدية لـ روك وليك أنت كمان *

*رائع إن نعرف آيات والأروع إننا نشبع بدسمها*

*فالله يُسر بأن يعمل ما نرضى عنه *

*وليس فقط ما نطلبه ... لأننا نخافه ونحترم مشاعره*

*وليس إحتمال بأنه يسمع لنا*

*بل تأكيد أنه يسمع تضرعاتنا والنتيجة التي ليس بها أدنى شك*

*فيُخلصنا ... دعونا ننسى أنفسنا ونُعظم إلهنا الذي لا تعرف قلوبنا إلا إكرامه*

*مش هقول لك شكراً يا *Coptic Man

*لكن هقول شكراً للرب لأنه أعطى كنيسته مواهب مثل ماي روك *

*وحضرتك وكل العاملين في المنتدى, بحق أرى فيكم حب المسيح الحقيقي*

:94: +++ :smi106: +++ :11_1_211v:​


----------



## fredyyy (3 مايو 2008)

​*معلش أخي *Coptic Man

*لفت إنتباهي في صورة توقيعك*

*إنها تعبر عن الآية:*

يشوع 24 : 15 
.... فَاخْتَارُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مَنْ تَعْبُدُونَ ...... وَأَمَّا أَنَا وَبَيْتِي فَنَعْبُدُ الرَّبَّ.

*أما ... يعني كل الناس شئ ... لكن أنا وبيتي شئ آخر تماماً*

*أنا وبيتي مُميزين في حبنا لعبادة الرب ... في مظهرنا ... في سلوكنا*

*في رغبات قلوبنا ... في إكرامنا للمسيح ... في تعاملنا مع الناس*

*لا يفرض علينا العالم شئ بل أختار منه ما يوافقني كمؤمن مخلص للرب*

*أما أنا وبيتي ... نسير نحو النور ... والظلام ليس له مكان في حياتي*

*وبيتي ... مسؤليتي أن أسير بهم نحو الرب*​*ساعدني *
*يارب أن أكون كذلك*​​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*الله عليك يافريدى وعلى كلامتك الورعة تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك 
وربنا يخلينا روك ​*


----------



## Meriamty (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



كعادتك انت مبدع فريدى 

بافكارك الرائعة و كلماتك الساحره و حروفك الذهبية

حقيقى معزوفة جميلة جداااا بل أكثر من ذلك بكثير

وماى روك فعلا يستحقها واكتر 

تسلم ايديك فريدى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك وخدمتك  



​


----------



## dr.sheko (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

موضووووووع جميييييييل جدا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fredyyy (4 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله عليك يافريدى وعلى كلامتك الورعة تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك ​*
> 
> _*وربنا يخلينا روك *_​


 

شكراً engy_love_jesus على مرورك

والرب يحفظ لنا منتدانا من كل سهام الشرير

ويحفظنا نقول كلمة الحق لكل من يسأل وتكون سبب بركة لهم


----------



## fredyyy (4 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



Meriamty قال:


> كعادتك انت مبدع فريدى
> بافكارك الرائعة و كلماتك الساحره و حروفك الذهبية
> حقيقى معزوفة جميلة جداااا بل أكثر من ذلك بكثير
> وماى روك فعلا يستحقها واكتر
> ...


 

*عارفة يا Meriamty وأنتِ بتتكلمي عن الثمار الخارجة مننا للرب *

*إفتكرت الكرمة والأغصان ... فإحنا مثمرين لأننا مثبتين في الكرمة (المسيح)*


يوحنا 15 : 5 

أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. 
الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ 
لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً. ​ 

*يارب ثبتنا فيك .... لنأتي بثمر أكثر*


----------



## fredyyy (4 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



dr.sheko قال:


> موضووووووع جميييييييل جدا
> الرب يباركك


 

*شكراً *dr.sheko *لتقديرك *

*لنتناقص نحن وليتعظم الرب في أعين الكل*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*الله الله الله*​ 
*بجد رائع جدا جدا يا استاذ فريدي*​ 
*ربنا يبارك موهبتك و ينميها*​


----------



## sameh7610 (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الله الله الله*
> 
> 
> *بجد رائع جدا جدا يا استاذ فريدي*
> ...


 


*شرفتي الموضوع أختنا فراشة مسيحية*

*وأهديك هذة الآيه :*

مزمور 22 : 19 

أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَارَبُّ 
فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي. ​


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



sameh7610 قال:


> *ربنا يعوضك​*


 

*شكراً سامح لمرورك*

*أهديك هذة الآية :* 

مزمور 118 : 6 ​ 
الرَّبُّ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي الإِنْسَانُ؟ 
.
.​


----------



## My Rock (7 مايو 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا لا لا .... أنا خلاص هأعتزل ده كلام كبير قوى*
> 
> *لكن شوف روح واحد ... وهدف واحد ... ورغبات واحدة مُقدسة*
> 
> ...


 

كلماتك ذكرتي برسالة افسس الاصحاح 4

[Q-BIBLE]
3 مُجْتَهِدِينَ أَنْ تَحْفَظُوا وَحْدَانِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ بِرِبَاطِ السَّلاَمِ. 
4 جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَرُوحٌ وَاحِدٌ، كَمَا دُعِيتُمْ أَيْضاً فِي رَجَاءِ دَعْوَتِكُمُ الْوَاحِدِ. 
5 رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ، إِيمَانٌ وَاحِدٌ، مَعْمُودِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ، 
6 إِلَهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ. 
7 وَلَكِنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا أُعْطِيَتِ النِّعْمَةُ حَسَبَ قِيَاسِ هِبَةِ الْمَسِيحِ. [/Q-BIBLE]

لساني يعجز امام كلماتكم, لا املك سوى الشكر لجميعكم..


----------



## ميروو رمزي (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*موضوع جميل  *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*موضوع روعة يا أستاذ فريدى

تسلم ايدك على الكلمات الجميلة دى

ربنا يبارك موهبتك​*


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*ياسلام يا استاذ فريدى ده ايه الكلام الجامد ده 
بس بجد ماى روك يستحقه ​*


----------



## fredyyy (9 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



ميروو رمزي قال:


> *موضوع جميل *​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

*شكرا ميروو على مرورك *

*وبما إنك عضو جديد ُأهدي لك هذة الآية :*

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 17 
إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ.
الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ. هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيداً.​*الكل جديد x جديد :*​*هــدف جديد*
*مــركز جديد*
*حيــاة جديدة*
*إنسـان جديد*
*خليقة جديدة*
*طبيعة جديدة*
*رغبات جديدة*​


----------



## fredyyy (9 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *موضوع روعة يا أستاذ فريدى​*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك على الكلمات الجميلة دى*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​


 


*شكراً *R0O0O0KY 

*على مرورك وتشجيعك*

*وعلى فكرة التوقيع بتاعك بيفكرني بالآية :*

إرميا 23 : 29 
أَلَيْسَتْ هَكَذَا كَلِمَتِي كَنَارٍ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَكَمِطْرَقَةٍ تُحَطِّمُ الصَّخْرَ؟


----------



## fredyyy (9 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



bnt elra3y قال:


> *ياسلام يا استاذ فريدى ده ايه الكلام الجامد ده ​*
> 
> *بس بجد ماى روك يستحقه *​


 

*شكراً *bnt elra3y

*على مرورك وتشجيعك*

*الآية بتقول :*

تسالونيكي الاولى 5 : 14 

وَنَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: 
أَنْذِرُوا الَّذِينَ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ. *شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ،* 
أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ. ​


----------



## thelife.pro (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

شي رائع 

كل بناء له اساس او مجموعة من الركائز ليكون متين وقوي 
وماي روك هو الركيزة الاساسية او بمعنى آخر الدعامة الاقوة 
وكل من يتعب في سبيل تطوير الموقع يعتبر من الركائز المساعدة 

باركك الله اخي ماي روك 
وادام الصحة عليك 
وامدك بالقوة 

ما بعتقد ان في كلام ممكن نعبر في عن شكرنا الك 
غير 

الرب يباركك


----------



## fredyyy (13 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



thelife.pro قال:


> ....... وكل من *يتعب* في سبيل تطوير الموقع يعتبر من الركائز المساعدة
> باركك الله اخي ماي روك
> وادام الصحة عليك
> وامدك بالقوة
> ...


 

*شكراً *thelife.pro

*على مرورك **الآية بتقول :*

كورنثوس الاولى 15 : 58 
إِذاً يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ كُونُوا رَاسِخِينَ غَيْرَ مُتَزَعْزِعِينَ مُكْثِرِينَ فِي عَمَلِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ *عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ تَعَبَكُمْ لَيْسَ بَاطِلاً فِي الرَّبِّ*.

*فكل تعب أخونا روك محفوظ عند الرب وله مكافأته*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

اروع كلامك مع احسن اخ ولقلب طيب ربنا يحافظ عليكم انتم الاثنين اخويا فريدى واخويا روك ربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمة ويرفع المنتدى بمحبتكم الغالية


----------



## fredyyy (30 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> اروع كلامك مع احسن اخ ولقلب طيب ربنا يحافظ عليكم انتم الاثنين اخويا فريدى واخويا روك ربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمة ويرفع المنتدى بمحبتكم الغالية


 


*شكراً أختنا إيريني جورج *

*على مرورك وتشجيعك والرب يحفظ المنتدى لبركة ضيوفه *

*ويعطي لأعضائه قوة للكلام ليُؤثر سيف الروح على المأسورين ويطلقهم أحرار*


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

*اكثر من رائع يا شاعرنا
ووصف رائع للاقسام
وكلام جامد بجد روك يستحقه
ربنا يبارك موهبتك
وينصرك على xxx​*


----------



## amjad-ri (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا استاذى فريدى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ورووووووك يستاهل اكتر من كده كمان 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## love my jesus (16 يوليو 2008)

كلام فى منتهى الجمال وميرس​ى على التعبرات الجميله وربنا يباركيك


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يوليو 2008)




----------



## مورا مارون (21 يوليو 2008)

*sorry نزلت هديك الصورة بلغلط*

*ربنا معاك ويبارك تعبك*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نحن نحمل my-rock ما حدث في المنتدى*



جيلان قال:


> *اكثر من رائع يا شاعرنا​*
> *ووصف رائع للاقسام*
> *وكلام جامد بجد روك يستحقه*
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك*
> ...


 

*شكراً أخي / جيلان*

*على مرورك وتشجيعك *

*وربنا يبارك روك ويقويه ويساعدة على العمل ليتمجد المسيح *

*يوحنا 3 : 21 *
*وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ». 

*


----------



## 7kim (26 أغسطس 2008)

****************
*حرر لقلة الأدب*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فراشة مسيحية*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *معلش يا حبايب *
> *كلمات عربي نهايتها إنجليزي*​
> 
> *شكراً أخي الحبيب ماي روك*
> ...



كلام عظيم  شكرا اخي قلت اللي عاوزة اقولة بشعرك وكلامك اللبق الجميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء


----------



## My Rock (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يا يسوع..


----------



## ramy saba (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اللة كلام جميل أوى وهيا دة الاسرة المسيحية ربنا يحفظنا من كل شر ويحفظ هذا المنتدى الرائع بكل مشرفية وأعضاءة


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا موووووووووووووجود​


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*لتكن مشيئتك يارب*​


----------



## وجه الملاك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*حلوة كتير هالكلمات ..
عنجد يسلمو كتير​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*اية الحاجات الحلوة دى

نجاح المنتدى يا شباب 

بيرجع لمحبتنا لبعض الجميلة دى
ربنا يبارك كل عضو 

ويبارك الاستاذ الجميل روك طبعا لمجهودة 

ودى بركة محبة الاعضاء

الرب يكون حاضر فى وسطنا دايما ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *اية الحاجات الحلوة دى
> 
> نجاح المنتدى يا شباب
> 
> ...





صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## حبيبه للمسيح (13 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام جمييييل جدا يا استاذ فريدى 
عن جد انا جديده بهالمنتدى بس مواضيع ماى روك كتير عجبونى وعن جد يستاهل اكتر من كل هالكلمات 
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ramy saba قال:


> اللة كلام جميل أوى وهيا دة الاسرة المسيحية ربنا يحفظنا من كل شر ويحفظ هذا المنتدى الرائع بكل مشرفية وأعضاءة


 

*شكراً  *ramy saba

*عل مرورك وتشجيعك *

*فعلاً كلنا في المنتدى أسرة واحدة *

*فكل منا يُكمِّل الآخر ويساعد الآخر ويثبت الآخر في الحق*

*كلام الكتاب المقدس غالى علينا ونفعل ما يوصينا به لا لإرضاء الناس *

*بل لأن يلذ لنا ويفرحنا ويُمتعنا ويسعدنا ونطوق لنا رؤية رضا الله يستقر علينا*


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2008)

على فكرة مش عارف اقول اية للزعيم غير ربنا يكافأك على مجهودك والمشرفين اللى احلى من السكر


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

وااااااااااااو كلمات جميلة جدااااااااااا
وفعلا روك يستاهل الكلام الجميل
ربنا يباركك اخي فريدي


​


----------



## fredyyy (11 ديسمبر 2008)

grges monir قال:


> على فكرة مش عارف اقول اية للزعيم غير ربنا يكافأك على مجهودك والمشرفين اللى احلى من السكر


 


*ماشئ ياعم جرجس *

*لما المشرفين سكر ُأمال صاحب المنتدي يبقى إيه*

*أكيد عسل .... عسل أبيض ياجرجس علشان معندناش ألوان تانية*

*:16_4_9: ... :16_4_9: ... :16_4_9: ............... :36_11_13:*

*سكر وعسل ..... سكر وعسل ... ينهار أبيض النحل وصل *


:s:  *...... إجري ياجرجس ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## fredyyy (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> وااااااااااااو كلمات جميلة جدااااااااااا​
> وفعلا روك يستاهل الكلام الجميل
> ربنا يباركك اخي فريدي
> 
> ...


 

*شكرا أختنا الملكة العراقية *

*على مرورك وتشجيعك والرب يحفظك *

*ويحفظ أسرتك وكل شعبك في أمان وسلام*


----------



## fredyyy (11 ديسمبر 2008)

حبيبه للمسيح قال:


> كلام جمييييل جدا يا استاذ فريدى
> عن جد انا جديده بهالمنتدى بس مواضيع ماى روك كتير عجبونى وعن جد يستاهل اكتر من كل هالكلمات
> سلام المسيح معك


 

*شكرا أختنا حبيبه *

*على مرورك ومشاعرك الرقيقة *

*والرب يحفظ محبتنا لبعض قوية ومتزايدة*


----------



## fredyyy (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ramy saba قال:


> اللة كلام جميل أوى وهيا دة الاسرة المسيحية ربنا يحفظنا من كل شر ويحفظ هذا المنتدى الرائع بكل مشرفية وأعضاءة


 

*شكرا رامي *

*على مرورك وتشجيعك *

*ربنا يحفظنا كأسرة قوية ومتحدة ضد كل كل مكايد إبليس*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الكلمات الجميله واحساسك الرائع


----------



## ana-semon (7 يناير 2009)

ميرسييييي اوي يا freedy على الكلام الجميل ده و النصائح الغالية دي    
و فعلا my rock  يستاهل ده كله 

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## نادورة (22 يناير 2009)

كلام جميل جدا ربنا يبعد عنك يا ماي روك حسد ابليس وضرباته الشريرة 
وشكرا للاستاذ فيريدي الي متعنا


----------



## max mike (30 يناير 2009)

*كلمات روعة يا فريدى*


----------



## porio (1 فبراير 2009)

كلام جمييييييل جدا
ذو ايقاع موسيقى رائع
ربنا يباركك يا استاذ فريدى​


----------



## vemy (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااا يا فريدى


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

*صدقنى  اخى العزيز مبدع بكلماتك*
*وروك يستحق كدة واكتر *
*شكرا لمتعنا بها الكلمات الجميلة*
*فى شخصية اجمل*
*للأمام ديما يا منتدانا الغالى*
**​


----------



## stop&go (11 مارس 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا


----------



## tonylovejesus (16 أبريل 2009)

*اية الجمال دة كلة   ربنا يحميك*


----------



## dodo jojo (25 يونيو 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *معلش يا حبايب *
> *كلمات عربي نهايتها إنجليزي*​
> 
> *شكراً أخي الحبيب ماي روك*
> ...



موضوع تحفه بجد ملهوش حل ونتمنى نشوف منك كل جميل و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الاخ استيفانوس (19 يوليو 2009)

شكر على المجهود


----------



## Ferrari (19 يوليو 2009)

شكراً يا شاعرنا الحبيب على الكلمات الرائعة

الرب يبارك مجهودك ويعوضك
​


----------



## KARL (26 يوليو 2009)

فعلا موضوع جميل جدا جدا

شكرا ليك فريدى
​


----------



## *koki* (15 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا الموضوع روعه و ماى روك يستاهل اكتر من كده بكتير


----------



## aloukay (7 سبتمبر 2009)

la adri


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع استاذ فريدى

الرب يباركك​


----------



## maro sweety (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى ع موضوعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مارتينا م (15 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه

كلام حلو اوى ميرسى بجد


----------



## Alsinner (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*الله عليك يا فريدي 
أنت موهوب جداً و فناااااااااااااااااااان جداً

الله يباركك

*


----------



## سلسبيل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

وصف جميل..

لكن و للأسف هو لا يمت للشعر بصله!!

فالأوزان كلها مكسورة..

بالتوفيق في المرات القادمه..

ولكن عندي سؤال::​ 


> *حبيبي مخدع الصلاة ... تطلب ونطلب لأجلك ويُستجاب لطلباتنا حسب قدرة إستطاعة الله*​


 
هل الله لا يستطيع فعل شيء معين وتعجز قدرته عنده؟؟؟​


----------



## fredyyy (28 أكتوبر 2009)

سلسبيل قال:


> وصف جميل..​
> 
> 
> لكن و للأسف هو لا يمت للشعر بصله!!
> ...


 


*لم ُتجرِّب أن تكون منزوع الأحزان*
*ممكن حسب رأيك يكون مكسور الأوزان*
*لكنه كلام من القلب صادق وبحب المسيح مليان*
*مفيش ميوعة ولا صلف لكن نبع صافي والحزن ملوش مكان*
*وعندي هدية هتعجبك فيها شجن وألم لكن مليانه فهم من رب الأكوان *



*إدخل هذا الرابط*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95709


*أما سؤالك فضعه في قسم الأسئلة كي ُنجيب عليه*

*المنتدى له نظام *


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12


----------



## youssef_1234 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

:warning::Love_Letter_Send:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





جهد جميل ما تبزلوه من اجل الخدمه ومن اجل الحبيب الغالى


----------



## youssef_1234 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

المجد لله فى الاعالى و على الارض السلام و بالناس المسره


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك ماي روك


----------

